# Sessions von Hand erstellen und zerstören



## Pasche (5. Sep 2005)

Da meine Webanwendung einen ziemlich geringen Umfang hat, würde ich gerne von Hand eine Session Verwaltung einbauen. Die Session-IDs zu setzen und zu überprüfen, ist ja nicht so schwer. Aber wie erstelle ich denn von Hand eine Session bzw. wie zerstöre ich sie wieder? Bei der Login-Seite würde ich gerne eine Session erstellen, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich das machen kann.


----------



## byte (5. Sep 2005)

was nutzt du denn für eine technologie? servlets? jsp?

generell bist du hier ganz gut beraten:

http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.0/tutorial/doc/Servlets11.html#64772

eine andere allseits beliebte quelle:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_17_019.htm#Rxx365java17019040006B61F016100


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Sep 2005)

Ansonsten im servlet:


```
HttpSession session = request.getSession(true); //Übergabe von 'true' bewirkt, dass eine Session generiert wird, falls keine existiert

session.setAttribute("benutzerEingeloggt", "jap");
```

Dann kannst du in jedem Servlet/jsp dir die Session holen und abfragen, ob das Attribute benutzerEingeloggt == jap ist, 


ist aber wirklich nur ne "pfusch" lösung, J2EE bietet für authentifizierung bessere Möglichkeiten, z.B. Inhalte über web.xml schützen, in Struts nen eigenen RequestProcessor u.s.w.


----------



## Pasche (6. Sep 2005)

Das Ganze bezieht sich auf JSPs. Ist es da überhaupt notwendig, Sessions zu erstellen? Ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass für jedes Browserfenster automatisch eine neue Session angelegt wird. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------

